# Problem with Deadlifts



## Chiseled (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been having problems when I'm deadlifting and I'm not sure if it's my form or technique but the length of my arms?

My arms, if I'm holding a bar whilst standing, it comes just above where my penis is. So if I'm deadlifting the bar squashes my balls and penis in lock out.

Do I have to change stances or something? Really confused.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Narrower grip so it goes just under?

Are u leaning back too far?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not sure if this serious but u must have really short legs and arms or a really long cock

i know mine sits just under


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Chiseled said:


> My arms, if I'm holding a bar whilst standing, it comes just above where my penis is. So if I'm deadlifting the bar squashes my balls and penis in lock out.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: u sir have won the internet for the day!!

edit: mines just under as well lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes try narrower grip mate or just tuck your nuts and winkle in betwen your legs


----------



## Chiseled (Sep 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Narrower grip so it goes just under?
> 
> Are u leaning back too far?


My hands are as narrow as they can go, I was thinking about trying sumo?



Rick89 said:


> not sure if this serious but u must have really short legs and arms or a really long cock
> 
> i know mine sits just under


No, I am being serious :/ My torso is quite long but everything is in relative proportion. I'm 6 foot, if that makes any difference.

I'm a grower.



flinty90 said:


> Yes try narrower grip mate or just tuck your nuts and winkle in betwen your legs


I'm currently using the narrower grip I think the other thing would just hurt when bending down lol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

We are not having our collective plonkers pulled here are we?

More seriously the deadlift is one exercise i can never nail down. Always straighten my legs too soon even when starting in the correct position. Drove me mad.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chiseled said:


> My hands are as narrow as they can go, I was thinking about trying sumo?


Sumo deads are lovely.

Also is the bar close to your thighs?


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe buy some tight pants or try different grips and/or stance?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Please post a vid in for 200kg ball crush.


----------



## Chiseled (Sep 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Sumo deads are lovely.
> 
> Also is the bar close to your thighs?


Yeh it is, goes right against them which is why it's uncomfortable when it start to go over my groin.

It's pretty embarrassing, but I thought I'd ask lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chiseled said:


> Yeh it is, goes right against them which is why it's uncomfortable when it start to go over my groin.
> 
> It's pretty embarrassing, but I thought I'd ask lol


Honestly.... your junk just kinda sits on the bar at lock out, the bar shouldn't be 'on it' or putting pressure there.

I dont know how I could put it more politely.


----------



## Chiseled (Sep 18, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly.... your junk just kinda sits on the bar at lock out, the bar shouldn't be 'on it' or putting pressure there.
> 
> I dont know how I could put it more politely.


It's not just pressure it's like a rolling pin to my junk lol. I'm just going to try sumos


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly.... your junk just kinda sits on the bar at lock out, the bar shouldn't be 'on it' or putting pressure there.
> 
> I dont know how I could put it more politely.


lol thats exactly what i was thinking

hows can anybody pull a deadlift that far out from them that it goes over your tackle

like queenie says it should drag up your thighs and kind of sit under your bits with them resting on the bar slightly


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

hey, if 'little' Chiseled is helping you lift the bar technically thats cheating!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wear a cup


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You must have dwarfish proportions if you are doing that.

Post a video up for best advice.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You have short arms like a T rex


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> You have short arms like a T rex


This lol

Can't see how sumo would help either... doesn't matter what position the legs are in. The distance between your hands and your nads will still be the same


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anything above knee level squashes my penis


----------



## Sharpelifter (Sep 3, 2013)

I have this same problem. I haven't really figured a way around it apart from alternative grip and keeping the bar slightly more in front of you before you lift it.


----------

